# Last Day for Delta Sky Miles 1/2 price sale



## tombo (Apr 20, 2009)

Buy miles on Delta's site, click on limited time offer which ends today:

"Special offer - 100% Bonus!
Boost your balance! Buy miles between February 15 - April 20, 2009 and receive a 100% bonus! That's twice the miles for the same price!"

If you are short a few miles, this is a great time to buy some. The offer ends at midnight tonight unless they extend it.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 20, 2009)

Mileage Purchase:
Miles may be purchased for $0.0275 USD per mile (minimum 2000 miles) plus a 7.5% Federal Excise Tax per mile. An additional 5% GST will apply to purchases by Canadian residents. A maximum of 60,000 miles may be purchased per calendar year, per SkyMiles account through the Buy Miles and Gift Miles programs, respectively. Purchased miles are non-refundable, and should post to the appropriate SkyMiles account within 72 hours. The 100% mileage bonus will post to your account within 72 hours.

Even at these rates 25,000 miles = $687.50 (normal price) / 2 = $343.75

This is not such a good deal in my opinion


----------



## NWL (Apr 20, 2009)

tombo said:


> If you are short a few miles, this is a great time to buy some. The offer ends at midnight tonight unless they extend it.



You are correct!  I was 1800 miles short for a 25,000 mile ticket, so I bought the minimum 2000 miles and got 4000.  I paid $59.13 for the miles, and actually got a FF ticket for just 25,000 miles. My cost for the ticket, if I paid for it, would have been a minimum of $460, depending on my timing at the Delta site.  In this case I think buying the miles makes sense.  If you need a bunch of miles, It's not such a good deal.

Also glad to see they extended the deadline.  It used to be March 31.

Cheers!


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to pick up the few extra miles that you needed.

I had a problem with my Hertz points expiring at the end of the year, but I didn't have enough points for a week's rental.  I found out by digging into the site that I could buy exactly the number of points that I needed (cost me under $13) and I was able to book my rental.  I'm so glad that this was an option.  I still had to pay taxes and other charges, but it was still much less expensive than renting for a full week.

Sue


----------



## NWL (Apr 20, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm glad you were able to pick up the few extra miles that you needed.



Thanks!  The biggest coup was actually getting a ticket for just 25,000 miles!  :whoopie: 

I'm glad you got your rental car with the Hertz program.  It's nice that some companies have the option.

Cheers!


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 21, 2009)

NWL said:


> Thanks!  The biggest coup was actually getting a ticket for just 25,000 miles!  :whoopie:
> 
> 
> Cheers!



You've got that right!  Ever since Delta introduced their 3-tier award chart, and then imposed it on its new captive, NW, getting award flights at the minimum level has definitely gotten more difficult.  But at least they didn't raise the number of miles needed at the minimum level for domestic 49 state tickets, like they did for most other types of tickets.  see www.saveworldperks.com/media/pdf/nwatimmy.pdf

This program would indeed be useful in topping up miles to be able to burn your account before DL's next round of customer-unfriendly changes, but otherwise, half price SkyMiles are about as appealing as half-price Zimbabwe dollars.


----------



## lscott (Apr 21, 2009)

*Bought miles, got ticket*

I also bought miles for $59.13 and found out I would get double miles (only needed fewer than 200 to get a 25,000 mile ticket). My miles would have expired next Nov.  Husband already had enough miles for our timeshare trip to Maine next October.  Reserved award tickets to Boston (Portland ME) would have taken more miles than we had).  So, now we have free accomodations and sort of free airline tickets and I am very pleased.  This was the easiest time I ever had in getting award tickets on non-stop flights at reasonable times for the two of us on Delta.


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2009)

*Thanks!*

We took advantage of this as well.  My three children were very close to the 25000 point level and my wife and I were close to the 40,000 point level.  Now I hope we can get two R/T tickets to Hawaii and three R/T domestic tickets if we are flexible with our travel plans.

- Michael


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 22, 2009)

Michael said:


> We took advantage of this as well.  My three children were very close to the 25000 point level and my wife and I were close to the 40,000 point level.  Now I hope we can get two R/T tickets to Hawaii and three R/T domestic tickets if we are flexible with our travel plans.
> 
> - Michael



Well, it looks like Delta has gouged you to have to buy more miles.  Before it imposed its awful three tier award chart, you could have gone to Hawaii for 35K and would not have had to buy extra miles. I think they popped people who travel just about everywhere except the cheapest 49 state tickets.

I am happy that I comped my status from DL's captive NW, which has had DL impose the same chart, over to CO.  On CO, I can still get a ticket across the pond for 50K, instead of DL and NW's 60K minimum.  Too bad I could not take the miles already earned with me, but at least DL/NW won't be getting any more revenue from me.


----------



## NWL (Apr 23, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Too bad I could not take the miles already earned with me, but at least DL/NW won't be getting any more revenue from me.



I wish I could say the same thing.  We are held captive here in NW Montana.  Delta and Northwest are our only (almost) alternatives.  We do have daily service to Phoenix on AmericaWest, but other than that, it's DL or NW.  The ticket I scored is on NW and will be an easier connection in Minn. than in Salt Lake.  The closest airport with another carrier (United to Denver) is in Missoula, 3 1/2 hours away.  

I guess it's the price I pay for living in the middle of nowhere!

Cheers!


----------



## Sthack (Apr 23, 2009)

*What do i need to do????*

My family and I all have a FF account with NWA. I have the largest amount of miles and would like to transfer my kids miles to my account.  This summer (July 09) I will need to redeem most of the miles for a ticket to the Grand Cayman.  Should I open a DL Skymiles account and transfer the NW miles to it now or should I wait until after I redeem them this summer and transfer the balance?  Is there a benefit to doing one or the other?  Is the same amount of miles required for tickets to the Grand Caymans the same with NWA and Delta or does Delta require more miles?  I do understand that I will get double miles (after paying a fee) once I transfer my kids miles to mine with NWA.

I hear that they are probably going to do away with the NWA FF account by the end of this year and I read somewhere that the miles will expire with DL Skymiles in 2 years where as they never expired with NWA. I accumulate enough miles to redeem award tickets maybe every 2 or 3 years.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NWL (Apr 24, 2009)

Sthack said:


> My family and I all have a FF account with NWA. I have the largest amount of miles and would like to transfer my kids miles to my account.  This summer (July 09) I will need to redeem most of the miles for a ticket to the Grand Cayman.  Should I open a DL Skymiles account and transfer the NW miles to it now or should I wait until after I redeem them this summer and transfer the balance?  Is there a benefit to doing one or the other?  Is the same amount of miles required for tickets to the Grand Caymans the same with NWA and Delta or does Delta require more miles?  I do understand that I will get double miles (after paying a fee) once I transfer my kids miles to mine with NWA.
> 
> I hear that they are probably going to do away with the NWA FF account by the end of this year and I read somewhere that the miles will expire with DL Skymiles in 2 years where as they never expired with NWA. I accumulate enough miles to redeem award tickets maybe every 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't know all the ins and outs of this topic, but I'll give it a shot until someone more informed chimes in!  As far as I know, the mileage requirements will be the same between NW and DL.  My latest ticket is for NW, but I booked it through the Delta site, where my miles are located.  The best choices for your itinerary will show up and they can be either NW or DL.  Unless someone has a better idea, I would not transfer the miles until after you book the tickets, assuming you have enough miles in NW to do this.  

I hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2009)

Delta is currently running a 100% bonus on transferred miles.  So I'd open up a Delta SkyMiles account in my child's name and transfer the miles over.  (There's a small bonus for doing this).  Then I'd pay the 1 cent per mile fee to transfer them over to my account and get 2x the miles.


----------

